# Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία: από ιστολόγιο σε βιβλίο



## nickel (Dec 5, 2009)

Το δεύτερο σκέλος του τίτλου δεν είναι ο υπότιτλος του βιβλίου. Αυτός είναι: _Τριάντα συν μία ιστορίες λέξεων που ίσως να σας έχουν απασχολήσει._

Το νέο βιβλίο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου περιέχει κυρίως άρθρα που ο συγγραφέας πρωτοδημοσίευσε στο ιστολόγιό του ή στην Αυγή, αν και τα έχει ξαναδουλέψει και εμπλουτίσει με νέο υλικό.

Όπως γράφει στην ανακοίνωση που ανάρτησε στο ιστολόγιό του:
Πολλές από τις λέξεις που με απασχολούν είναι «λέξεις της επικαιρότητας», που ακούστηκαν κατά την προηγούμενη χρονιά (με την ακαδημαϊκή σημασία της λέξης, από Σεπτέμβριο του 2008 έως Σεπτέμβριο του 2009), όπως _Βατοπέδι, κουκούλα, βαρβαρότητα, γρίπη_. Η τελευταία χρονολογικά λέξη, με την οποία έκλεισε η ύλη του βιβλίου, είναι η λέξη _νωπός_ — θα θυμάστε τη νωπή εντολή για χάρη της οποίας προκηρύχτηκαν οι εκλογές του Οκτωβρίου. Όμως, υπάρχουν κι άλλα άρθρα με ιστορίες λέξεων εκτός επικαιρότητας, όπως _χάος, φίλντισι, ταξίδι_.​Θα περιμένω τον Σαραντάκο για να βάλω και τον πίνακα περιεχομένων, γιατί αυτός που έχω είναι παλιός. Αν πάντως δεν βρίσκετε χρόνο να διαβάζετε τις ιστορίες στον υπολογιστή, το έντυπο book, όπως έχουμε πει, διαβάζεται επίσης σε bath, bedroom, bus και beach (τι; δεν είστε χειμερινοί κολυμβητές;). Άσε που είναι πρώτης τάξεως δώρο για φίλους που αγαπάνε να μαθαίνουν την ιστορία των λέξεων και δεν ξημεροβραδιάζονται στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2009)

Ελπίζω στην επόμενη σύναξη της Λεξιλογίας να είναι και ο Σαραντάκος να υπογράφει το βιβλίο του, ώστε να έχουν άλλο ένα κίνητρο να έρθουν και τα νέα μέλη μας. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Προσθέτω κάποια γαργαλιστικά ερωτήματα και τον πίνακα περιεχομένων του βιβλίου, όπως δημοσιεύτηκαν στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, μαζί με άλλες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες:

Ποια είναι η ελληνική ρίζα της λέξης ‘τουρνουά’; Είναι σωστό να γράφουμε Βατοπαίδι ή Βατοπέδι; Η σφαίρα εξοστρακίζεται ή εποστρακίζεται; Το ‘φελέκι’ είναι κακιά λέξη; Ποια σχέση έχουν οι κάλπες με τους κάλπικους παράδες; Υπάρχουν σεβάσμιοι κουκουλοφόροι; Αληθεύει ότι το ‘ντιμπέιτ’ προέρχεται από το ‘δίβατον’; Υπήρχαν λαθρομετανάστες το 1928; Εκτός από Δεκεμβριανά και Ιουλιανά, μήπως υπάρχουν και Οκτωβριανά; Τελικά, τι σημαίνει η λέξη ‘βία’ στα ποιήματα του Δ. Σολωμού; Είναι σωστό να λέμε ασθενής και οδοιπόρος ή μήπως το σωστό είναι διπόρος; Ποια σχέση έχουν οι παρόλες με το Κοινοβούλιο και η δραχμή με το δράμι; Γιατί το λευκό χρώμα ονομάστηκε άσπρο; Τι είναι η μπούρμπερη και γιατί πηγαίνει μαζί με τη στάχτη; Το φίλντισι είναι το ίδιο με το σεντέφι; Έχει πληθυντικό η λέξη ‘χάος’; Σε τι διαφέρει ο νωπός από τον φρέσκο;

[...]

_Πίνακας περιεχομένων_

Πρόλογος
1.Τουρνουά – με αφορμή μια σχολική ερώτηση
Μια σημείωση για τις πηγές
2. Από τη σχολή στο σκουλαρίκι μέσω Άδωνη
3. Ο κίνδυνος ελλοχεύει πάντα δυο φορές
4. Από το Βατοπέδι στην Τοπλού – Τόπια, παιδιά και μπίζνες
5. Μια μουσαντένια ιστορία και το μούσι του Αυτοκράτορα
6. Τα Δεκεμβριανά και οι λέξεις των μηνών
7. Εξοστρακίστηκε ή εποστρακίστηκε;
8. Η ιστορία του δραγουμάνου
9. Δύσπεπτοι κεφτέδες
10. Τράπεζες και τάλιρα, δράμια και δραχμές
11. Χάνω, χάος, γκάζι
12. Το Mall, οι μπαλαδόροι και οι μπαλαρίνες
13. Υπάρχει λέξη ‘διπόρος’;
14. Το φελέκι δεν είναι κακιά λέξη
15. Κουκούλες, κουκούλια και κούκλες
16. Η βία, η βιασύνη και η μαμή
17. Κοινοβούλιο, Παρλαμέντο, παραβολές και παρόλες
18. Η λαθρομετανάστευσις εις τον λιμένα Πειραιώς
19. Μπλε και πράσινα παπαγαλάκια με νύχια γαμψά
20. Η Αφροδίτη των σπηλαίων και το φίλντισι
21. Βαρβαρότητα, βάρβαροι, μπράβοι
22. Το ντιμπέιτ και το ανύπαρκτο δίβατον
23. Ψήφοι και κάλπες, κουκιά και κάλπηδες
24. Η σέχτα δεν κόβει
25. Ο άγιος Ντοπιελεήμονας δεν φοράει παντελόνια
26. Τα ντράβαλα του ταξιδιού
27. Όχι το ίδιο συνδικάτο
28. Γρίπη και ινφλουέντζα
29. Στάχτη και μπούρμπερη, δυστυχώς
30. Μαργαριτάρια, μαργαρίτες και πέρλες
31. Επί του πιεστηρίου: Επειδή ο άλλος ήθελε νωπή την εντολή
Ευρετήρια​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2010)

Κριτική τού φίλτατου Dr Moshe στο ιστολόγιό του: http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2010/02/2009.html.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2010)

Το βιβλίο θα παρουσιαστεί σε εκδήλωση που θα γίνει στον *Ιανό* (στην οδό Σταδίου στην Αθήνα), το *Σάββατο 15 Μαΐου* στις _12.30 το μεσημέρι_.

Θα μιλήσουν για το βιβλίο:


Η *Άννα Ιορδανίδου*, καθηγήτρια γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, γνωστή από πολλά βιβλία της για τη γλώσσα και τη λεξικογραφία.

Ο *Στρατής Μπουρνάζος*, ιστορικός, υπεύθυνος των _Ενθεμάτων _της _Κυριακάτικης Αυγής,_ όπου φιλοξενείται κάθε μήνα η στήλη του συγγραφέα με τίτλο ίδιον με του βιβλίου.

Ο *Νίκος Λίγγρης*, λεξικογράφος-μεταφραστής.


----------

